# new member



## Bernard Booth (6 Feb 2007)

Hi 
As this is my first post please excuse any mistakes.
I have a two year old Delta 40-570 scroll saw .last week the Top Quick chuck assembly decided to dissasemble its self leaving me wanting a few spares or a new assembly.I have delt with Toolbank for Delta spares before and gave them a ring.To my dissapointment they told me they no longer would be dealing in Delta spares and gave me the impression it was down to Delta and not them.They only had a few odds and ends left but not what i wanted and they told me Marshal&Parsons might be able to help.I rang them and they told me the same story but luckily they had what i wanted but it was a one off and they would not be able to supply Delta spares in the future.I see Delta scroll saws are still been sold in the UK but whats the point if you can not get spares or service.I have contacted Delta in the US and am awaiting a reply.Dose any one know any other Delta spares supplyers in The UK or have heard anything about Delta not suplying spares and service in the UK i would be very gratefull


----------



## Newbie_Neil (6 Feb 2007)

Hi Bernard

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry I can't help, but I'm sure that someone will be along soon.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Bernard Booth (6 Feb 2007)

Cheers Neil


----------



## scroller frank (6 Feb 2007)

Hi Bernard.
welcome aboard  
In the past i dealt with a firm in kent, wich doesn't help you really as i can't find the name of the place, or the sales invoice !!!   

which part is it you need ? usually i loose the spring and the little wire clip!!!!!!, :idea: i now tie the wire clip , loosely with a bit of string , to the top arm , then when it comes off i don't loose it.the spring ,being in the sawdust ,is another thing !!! and always needs a magnet and a clean up.
i will have another look tomorrow night for the name , or at least a phone no.
all the best -------Frank---------


----------



## Gill (7 Feb 2007)

Hi Bernard

Welcome to the forum  .

I'm afraid I can't help with your problem but Hobbies of Derehamsell Deltas and they might be able to point you in the right direction.

Gill


----------



## Alf (7 Feb 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Bernard. You might want to keep an eye on this thread in case someone comes up with some info. It's a bit of a worry really; both my scrollsaw and lathe are Delta. :? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Bernard Booth (7 Feb 2007)

Thank you all for your replys I got a nice little parcel from Marshal& Parsons today with four complete Quick chuck assemblies in it they only charged £20 postage free.So i have Three spare ones for the future.If anyone gets really stuck For one and cannot get one from the suppliers i would be willing to pass one on.They should last for a long while if i am careful.I will be looking for a new machine in the future and would be interested if anyone has the new Dremmel 470 scroll station and what they think of it and if anyone has any thoughts on the different blade holders on various machines.Idid have a Ferm scroll saw i bought it as the advert told me it would take pin end blades and pinless blades but the pinless blade holder was a barrel with allen screws in each side and the barrel fitted over the pin blade holder .This i found was very poor as you had to fit the blade just into the barrels to get the barrel into the blade holder.Not very good for piercing work.I like doing a lot of piercing work so i will want a machine that has a quality blade holder.


----------



## chrispuzzle (7 Feb 2007)

Bernard -

Welcome to the forum!

You could consider Axminster's AWFS18. The blade holders are so similar to Hegner's that you can use Hegner's special quick release clamps and clock keys with them. Without those add-ons, the clamps would be a pain for piercing fretwork although perfectly adequate for other work.

The whole machine is a very sturdy clone of a Hegner saw at less than half the price. The "Buying a Scroll Saw" thread on this forum has a lot more discussion.

Chris


----------

